# New Skinning Shed



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

Im hunting the Escambia river this season so i figured it would be nice to have a place to clean deer, and hogs. Its a work in progress, I still need to put a counter, sink and wire the lights. I will put siding on it next summer, it will get me threw the season the way it is.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

right on man...looks good!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That looks like a dern good idea!! 
How much did the Electrical, Plumbing, Roofing, and framing permits set you back??.................. HaHa - I'm just yanking your chain man
Really like the "rack" on the front good luck!!


----------



## Tide Fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks good!!!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

When you ad siding, you might want to mount it on a frame so that you can have it hinged at the top.
Then when your skinnin, you can prop the siding panels up with a stick so it is "open" all around.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Makes my little skinning frame look inadequate. I hope to do that to mine. Just doing mine one project at a time. I will enclose mine eventually as I save up the dollars.


----------



## Don2143 (Jan 15, 2008)

The hinges is a great idea. That would make cleaning fish on those hot summer days alot cooler. Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Don2143 said:


> Im hunting the Escambia river this season so i figured it would be nice to have a place to clean deer, and hogs. Its a work in progress, I still need to put a counter, sink and wire the lights. I will put siding on it next summer, it will get me threw the season the way it is.


 
Let me know the deminsions where you need the wood table and sink....I have 1 I built w/ a SS sink, disposal all ready sitting under my carport....I'd let it go fer what I got into it...bout 40 bucks...I think its about 6 feet long. I'll post some pics of it ifin it would work fer ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

*skinning shed*

Don goes all out on everything (quality) , when he deer hunts -all out, gator hunts - all out , working -all out , I saw this shed & told him to check Telums but he had already got it this far. he is a great friend & take a look at the monster GATOR he got on his first season, he needs a bigger shed!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Don2143 said:


> The hinges is a great idea. That would make cleaning fish on those hot summer days alot cooler. Thanks


Too bad u gave me that big fan. :whistling:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Makes my little skinning frame look inadequate. I hope to do that to mine. Just doing mine one project at a time. I will enclose mine eventually as I save up the dollars.


Shed envy. Pretty common this time of year.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



jspooney said:


> Telum Pisces said:
> 
> 
> > Makes my little skinning frame look inadequate. I hope to do that to mine. Just doing mine one project at a time. I will enclose mine eventually as I save up the dollars.
> ...


Haha, that's funny right there.


----------

